# New Zealand Gray?



## norcal

I bought a couple of does (mom 1 yr & her kit doe 9 wks).  He called them New Zealand Grays. Is there a NZ gray?  

They look like a Chinchilla breed to me.   No matter though, they are for meat.   

I *am* wondering what they will look like, if they are Chinchillas, bred to my NZW (not 100% sure that's what he is).   

Any ideas, comments, qualms?  

I am a novice to breeding.....


----------



## dbunni

If they look chinchilla (having the various colors on the hair shaft) they are more than likely mixed with something else.  They will not be pure NZs.  We are working on a blue color.  But it is a strong blue (gray to the untrained eye) with no white or excess coloration (agouti patterns) on the hair shaft.

If you work with Chins ... and they are chin colored, you should have a strong meat combination.  Kinda kool!

We work with NZ Broken pattern, blacks & blues.  On site we have solid black and solid blue bucks to keep the patterns & colors strong ... used every few generations.  Not every.  Have not had a chin color come through.   

Have fun ...


----------



## cattlecait

If you wind up with chin babies, I'd be interested, a NZ with chin color would be excellent for helping out Am. Chins


----------



## Bunnylady

Chin x REW = Chin, typically on the lighter side, often without the gray undercolor. However, there are a number of recessives that might be lurking in rabbits of dubious ancestry, so that result is not absolutely set in stone. 

The New Zealand Gray is not recognised by ARBA, my suspicion is that the guy made that name up!


----------



## rabbitgeek

I have some pictures of American Chinchilla on my website
http://www.rabbitgeek.com/chinamerican.html

They have the same body type and weight range as NZ.

If the rabbit color is more of a solid gray, then the rabbit could be NZ Blue.

Have a good day!


----------



## dbunni

The COD for blues (many people think blue is gray) does exist.  Was presented and failed 2nd attempt at ARBA MN.  Will now pass to next in line for COD holder.  The blues being produced today are very, very strong animals.  And the Brokens are amazing.  I have a couple bucks that have hit the table as exhibit (both solid & broken) and the judges have said they would be standing close or above the BOB winners.  We want to be ready to play when the day comes!

As for blue vs gray.  I see this a lot in Angoras.  many people who do not know all the colors of rabbits call blues & often lilacs "gray".  So, if these are solid color shafted animal, I would not be surprised if he called them gray instead of blue.  If they have agouti pattern shafts, then the chin has come to play!  But, the chin will not exist in the NZ unless an outside breed is introduced.  The Blue & black broken NZs are the result of the additon of either Rex or Satin brokens....reds also.  At nationals this year there were several broken reds exhibited (yes, they are allowed since red is an accepted color) that had satinization!  OOPS!

Here is a blue, broken pattern, NZ at 6 weeks ...  Butt & side views...  he has since figured out how to pose!


----------



## norcal

rabbitgeek said:
			
		

> http://www.rabbitgeek.com/aclawn.jpg
> 
> I have some pictures of American Chinchilla on my website
> http://www.rabbitgeek.com/chinamerican.html


Yes, she looks just like that.  She's a big, big girl.   Will weigh her soon, I only have a human scale, so not sure about the accuracy. 

And my buck, I'm not sure what he is either, I'm guessing NZW.   Will try to take some pics & post soon.


----------



## norcal

'scuse my ignorance.  What is an REW?   I did a search, but didn't find an explanation....

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dbunni

REW - Red Eyed White
BEW - Blue Eyed White


----------



## norcal

Thank you.
I believe my buck is a NZ/Cali cross.


----------

